# Why Glock?



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have been around firearms most of my life. I'm near 60 now but have little experience with semi-auto pistols other than my Ruger Mark I that I bought in 1976. I just bought a snub nose for my CCW but I have found I enjoy going to the range so much, I want to get something that is more fun to shoot than a 2" snub nose loaded with +P rounds. I'll probably go and rent a couple of pistols to try them out, but I find folks either love or hate Glocks. I've never fired one. What is there to love? I know (from hearsay) that they are reliable. What else should make me buy one. Also, for general range work, should I get a 17 or 19? I am going to get 9mm simply for the cheaper ammo. Thanks in advance.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The Glock in good running form is a very affordable, very reliable, accurate enough for anything other than serious bullseye work, very easy to modify with readily available and inexpensive parts, has a good warranty etc. It's just hard to beat. I prefer to shoot other guns but it's hard to beat a Glock in terms of bang for buck.

For general range work I would get the G17.


----------



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> I prefer to shoot other guns...


 Could you elaborate?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Jon54 said:


> Could you elaborate?


I just don't like the triggers in them and to get them to a point where I do like them is a little too light for defensive purposes IMHO.

My wife shoots hers fine as well do many people I know, but we just didn't agree. I was able to get a .22 conversion kit for my Glock and burnt through a case of .22 ammo and we never really clicked. It was more beneficial for me to choose a different platform that didn't require "re-education" in order to reach the level of proficiency I've had with other guns.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I've asked myself that same question.....


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> The Glock in good running form is a very affordable, very reliable, accurate enough for anything other than serious bullseye work, very easy to modify with readily available and inexpensive parts, has a good warranty etc. It's just hard to beat. I prefer to shoot other guns but it's hard to beat a Glock in terms of bang for buck.
> 
> For general range work I would get the G17.


Very well said, puts it in a nutshell and i'm a DA/SA Beretta guy. Hard to beat the reliability, magazine options, parts, warranty, etc...You won't go wrong w/ a Glock. I like the venerable G-19. I believe Glock put polymer pistols on the map and a testament of all those manufacturers who studied Glock very hard to produce their own.


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

Jon54 said:


> I have been around firearms most of my life. I'm near 60 now but have little experience with semi-auto pistols other than my Ruger Mark I that I bought in 1976. I just bought a snub nose for my CCW but I have found I enjoy going to the range so much, I want to get something that is more fun to shoot than a 2" snub nose loaded with +P rounds. I'll probably go and rent a couple of pistols to try them out, but I find folks either love or hate Glocks. I've never fired one. What is there to love? I know (from hearsay) that they are reliable. What else should make me buy one. Also, for general range work, should I get a 17 or 19? I am going to get 9mm simply for the cheaper ammo. Thanks in advance.


I used to hate Glocks, and would never buy one. That was ignorance. Now, I own two, and absolutely love them.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i mostly pick my semi-autos based on size, weight, capacity and trigger pull. most glocks have a 5.5 pd trigger pull and most of there mags are interchangeable within a caliber. to me glock has it all! currently have a glock 27, 26, 29, 30, and they are all on my never sell list.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The sharper grip angle keeps the bore-line close to the center of your hand/arm, minimizing muzzle flip during firing. Mechanically, they are a simple, clean design, with 1/2 to 1/3 less parts than many comparable service-style pistols. They are darn near rustproof, easy to disassemble and reassemble, and have a very short trigger reset, making them easier to shoot accurately at high speed than many other designs. Finally, the design allows most owners to do all their own maintenance and upkeep, and even most customizing, if you are mechanically inclined at all.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

it's just one of those things you have to do it see. me it fits my hand like they were molded for me. I have a g23 and a g26 and both are fine shooters


----------



## bingoke (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm in weapons for over 40 years now. Till last year I never owned a Glock. Then I bought a "21" in .45 cal. Wonderfull! Now I have also a "19" in 9mm. These are the two guns I will never-ever sell.


----------



## Vector16 (Mar 15, 2012)

The Glock appeal, I used to hate Glocks, Maybe not so much the guns but the arrogat owners that thought the Glock was the holy grail of handguns, which it is not. Every glock that I have every shot I have had a stovepipe with in 100 rounds. That has not changed. Glocks feel and act more like a toy gun when you hold it and dry fire them. The just don't have the "real" gun feel. I have 1911's a few other striker fire handguns and a couple wheel guns. I was in the market a couple months ago for a 9mm. I was looking for a gun that had good roots, easy to take apart and clean and a real short, killer reset. I looked at the SR9, the XD, M&P, and the G17. The XD was neither easy to clean or had a good reset. It was just not a good gun tio have and shoot IMO. The SR was not the best either and i did not ;ole the shorter barrel. I already had a Sigma with a crappy reset and the M&P was a great looking gun with a crisp trigger and a good reset. It was a tie beteen the G17 and the M&P9. I really wnated the M&P9. What finally did it was when I rented both guns at the range the G17 had a great reset and was lighter that the M&P IMO, and when I inserted the mag into the M&P the slide slammed shut on its own. Just to get all the other guys that thing this is a feature, Its not, I was told by S&W it is a malfunction. I was not slamming the mag in there, I was just sliding it in till it clicked and that is all. I thought that would have been really bad if I were a newbie and would have had my finger on the trigger, the guy next to me would have been one dead duck. The G17 did not do this and it was really easy to clean. I bought it. I have 500 rounds down range on it now. Everytime I get done with it and move to another pistol I feel there is something wrong with them. I know its just the fact that the Glock has a better trigger and with the angle of the grip it does not want to kick up as much, it wants to kick back so it will stay more on target. Its a good thing too. I would totally reccomend it to you but I would say to get the G23. With the 40 cal you can just switch barrels and have a 9mm. The .40 cal mag will take 9mm rounds and work great for you. The extra mags are $25 from Glock and that is a heck of alot better that buying more S&W mags for $40-$50 each.


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a Glock commando knife, that count?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

dhonda02 said:


> I have a Glock commando knife, that count?


Sure! I hear they are slightly more reliable than the Glock handguns, and they never run out of ammo.:mrgreen:


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you want to get something fun to shoot you might want to look at a Sig SP2022 in 9mm for the range, but find a range that rents a variety of pistols and try some before you make a purchase....if you do decide to go with a Glock, keep in mind that you can buy a conversion barrel from Lone Wolf in 9mm and have the same pistol in two calibers.....JJ


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Vector16 said:


> The Glock appeal, I used to hate Glocks, Maybe not so much the guns but the arrogat owners that thought the Glock was the holy grail of handguns, which it is not. Every glock that I have every shot I have had a stovepipe with in 100 rounds. That has not changed. Glocks feel and act more like a toy gun when you hold it and dry fire them. The just don't have the "real" gun feel. I have 1911's a few other striker fire handguns and a couple wheel guns. I was in the market a couple months ago for a 9mm. I was looking for a gun that had good roots, easy to take apart and clean and a real short, killer reset. I looked at the SR9, the XD, M&P, and the G17. The XD was neither easy to clean or had a good reset. It was just not a good gun tio have and shoot IMO. The SR was not the best either and i did not ;ole the shorter barrel. I already had a Sigma with a crappy reset and the M&P was a great looking gun with a crisp trigger and a good reset. It was a tie beteen the G17 and the M&P9. I really wnated the M&P9. What finally did it was when I rented both guns at the range the G17 had a great reset and was lighter that the M&P IMO, and *when I inserted the mag into the M&P the slide slammed shut on its own. Just to get all the other guys that thing this is a feature, Its not, I was told by S&W it is a malfunction. I was not slamming the mag in there, I was just sliding it in till it clicked and that is all. I thought that would have been really bad if I were a newbie and would have had my finger on the trigger, the guy next to me would have been one dead duck. The G17 did not do this* and it was really easy to clean. I bought it. I have 500 rounds down range on it now. Everytime I get done with it and move to another pistol I feel there is something wrong with them. I know its just the fact that the Glock has a better trigger and with the angle of the grip it does not want to kick up as much, it wants to kick back so it will stay more on target. Its a good thing too. I would totally reccomend it to you but I would say to get the G23. With the 40 cal you can just switch barrels and have a 9mm. The .40 cal mag will take 9mm rounds and work great for you. The extra mags are $25 from Glock and that is a heck of alot better that buying more S&W mags for $40-$50 each.


My full sized M&P did this on certain factory magazines. And that is when i slammed them in more or less. My buddies G17 does this everytime he slams his in. I didn't know it was a defect.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I was kind of torn between love and hate. A buddy of mine talked so bad about them that I began to like them. Picked up a 30SF and liked it until I realized how hard it was to find holsters and stuff for it. Sold it. I had shot my cousin's G27 a handful of times. Wasn't a bad gun just felt different shooting it. My buddy was a H&K fanboy through and through. Kept saying don't buy a Glock get a H&K it is a higher end gun and shoots a ton better. I liked the way the H&K felt and I liked the way the H&K shot. However, I was more accurate with the Glock than I was the H&K. Not ot mention the Glock was easier to take apart.

He later sold his H&K because of money problems and I bought it. Guy i worked with did pistol competitions and had a G19 with a 3.5lb trigger, a different barrel and a couple of little things and wanted to trade. Since i only had $400 in the H&K and didn't care for it that much I swapped. He loved the H&K and I loved the G19. Then comes the inevitable. Hey I will trade you this gun and cash for that G19. Ok, but if you sell it I want first dibs. Asked about it a month ago and the guy sold it a few months ago. 

Just picked up another G19 yesterday. Just something about them that I like. I can't put my finger on it. But Glock's, M&P's, and Ruger P series are my all time favorites.


----------

